# Bluetooth headset pairs but won't connect, not avail as playback device



## simplecj (Jan 29, 2007)

My setup:
Windows 7 64bit Prof (on a suped up PC)
Asus BT211 - BT 2.1 + EDR (full A2DP support with latest Win7 64bit drivers - Broadcom Bluetooth 2.1 +EDR driver version 6.3.5.430 (4/8/10)
Sony DR-BT101 Headphones - (Microsoft says they're compatible)

PROBLEM:
All BT devices successfully installed and appear to be working. I can even find the A2DP device if I show all hidden devices in Device Manager. The headset pairs with no problems, Remote, Headset, Handsfree Telephony, and Audio Sink Services are available under device properties. However, non of the headphone services are available under "Playback Devices" or "Recording Devices".

When I right-click on the Bluetooth system tray icon and select "Open Settings" then click on the "Audio" tab I can see all of the active services from my headset. All services show "disconnected" below them. When I right-click on a service (with the headphones on and in connectible mode - steady flashing blue) I can select "Connect" (the only place in Win7 I've found the connect function). When I try to connect, it shows "Connecting" for a minute or two then goes back to "Disconnected". The headset never appears to respond.

SO... basically it appears everything should be working, but for some reason it isn't. I can PAIR but I can't CONNECT. I can install services but I can't actually use any of them. :4-dontkno

I've tried everything, there must be something I'm missing. Others have said they got these headphones working with Win7, many have also had problems not just with these headphones, but a whole range of BT devices and connecting to Win7.

EDIT: BTW... I also have a Logitech BT MX5000 keyboard and mouse combo and they work fine....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try Microsoft Fix-It - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...shoot-problems-with-Bluetooth-enabled-devices


----------



## simplecj (Jan 29, 2007)

Microsoft "Fix-It" did not work. Only thing it changed was activating Turredo Tunneling service.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sony DR-BT101 Headphones - 

Manual - http://www.docs.sony.com/release/DRBT101_US_ES.pdf
General info - http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=8198552921665774406#specifications

Contact Sony Support - http://esupport.sony.com/


----------



## simplecj (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the manual and have already read it over thoroughly. I am using the headphones correctly. I don't think this is an issue with the headphones if that's what you're getting at. They pair up and the computer recognizes them and installs all the correct services/devices. Even if the headphones are the problem with the actual connection, I should still be able to select the services under Playback and Recording devices. Something isn't right on the computer end of this. In the Device Manager, I can see the "Bluetooth Audio Device" under "Sound, Video, and Game Controllers" category along with my internal audio card. Why isn't it showing up under playback devices? It should be there whether the headphones are connected or not. I'm a computer tech and I've spent many hours researching and trying different solutions suggested before posting here... looks like Microsoft Support still has no answers other than basic troubleshooting which I've already done. 

Seems to me Microsoft has some serious bluetooth issues, I've read literally hundreds of posts from people with similar problems with a variety of bluetooth devices, many say they worked fine in XP and Vista, but not Win7. I'm going to try this on my XP laptop, if it works there, then I know it's Win7. 

If that's the case I'll be super disappointed, the whole reason I paid $80 for these headphones was to use them with my Win7 desktop. Microsoft's own site says they are compatible, although I fail to see why BT standards should vary across different versions of windows OS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree. I honestly do not know much about BT. I tried once under Vista; no-go. I disable all BT services/ devices after fresh OS install. I use USB only.

I was hoping someone else would have an idea how to help you.


----------



## simplecj (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, USB is fine if you don't need to move around much. I use my desktop like a HTPC so the wireless keyboard and mouse are great. I have UV wireless headphones but you have to be in the line of sight from the transmitter to get sound. I wanted these so I could walk all over the house streaming internet radio. BT was supposed to be the next great thing as far as wireless goes, but I'm starting to get frustrated with it. I don't think there are any other decent wireless standards out there. We have RF, but they have a short range. That said, my BT seems to get interference from my wireless surround sound speakers, not a problem though if it's turned off.

I'm going to try it on my XP laptop today... we will see....


----------

